# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى كلية الحقوق >  في جريمه اسمها حرمه انتهاك المنازل افيدوني رجاءً

## من غير اسم

لما يدخل حد على بيتك ويسرق تلفون على غفله ويسير في شكوى حرمه انتهاك منازل شو هي العقوبه المقرره لهيك شخص بمتنى من الكل انو يفيدني

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*على ما اعتقد لا يوجد قانون او تشريع "لجريمة" انتهاك حقوق المساكن والسكان في الاردن ، يبدو ان موضوع سرقة الهاتف من المنزل يتم التحقيق فيه كجريمة سرقة لا كجريمة انتهاك حرمة المسكن ، لكن اليك نص قانون حرمة انتهاك المنازل في ليبيا كون انه في ليبيا يوجد قانون مفصل وواضح لإنتهاك حرمة المنازل :

السكن من الأماكن التي يحرص الإنسان على أن لا تمس أو تنتهك بأي شكل من  الأشكال، ولذلك فقد حرصت العديد من التشريعات على اختلاف أنواعها على حظر  دخول المنازل دون موافقة أصحابها، باعتبار المنزل يشكل مكمن سر الشخص الذي  لا يرضى في الغالب أن يمس أو يستطال إليه دون موافقة، كما أن الأخلاق تمنع  المساس بهذه الأماكن بل أن دخولها يعد من الأمور التي تستهجنها العقول  القوية وذلك لما يكون عليه حال المساكن من خصوصية برغب الأشخاص في أن لا  يعتدى عليها دون إرادتهم فضلاً عن أن المنازل تعد (سكناً) يخلد فيه الإنسان  إلى الراحة الدعة وفي الاعتداء عليه مساس بكل ما سبق حتى أن القانون قد  جعل من دخول المنازل وانتهاكها ظرفاً مشدداً في جرائم منها جريمة السرقة من  داخل المساكن. 
ولما كانت حرية الاعتداء على المساكن قد صارت من الجرائم التي بدت تظهر حتى  من خلال الاعتداء على الأشخاص في الجرائم الأخرى وقد تم ملاحقة الأشخاص  ومن المعتدى إلى داخل منازل المعتدي عليه لذلك فإن الشرائع قد حافظت على  المساكن وأمنها بل وغلظت العقاب إذا ارتكب من موظف عام وهو الذي قد تتذرع  بسلطة فيجعلها وسيلة لدخول المنازل دون حق. 
ومن جانب آخر فإن حالات أخرى قد تستدعي دخول الأشخاص إلى المنازل ومساكن  الآخرين دون حصولهم على إذن كحالة الضرورة مثلاً كما سوف ترى: 

النصوص القانونية
أ ـ انتهاك حرمة المساكن المادة 436 من قانون العقوبات والتي تنص على أن  (يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تتجاوز السنتين كل من دخل بيتاً مسكوناً أو مكانا ً  آخر معداً للسكن الخاص أو ملحقاته بغير رضا من له الحق في منعه من الدخول  وكذلك من تسلل إليها خلسة أو بالاحتيال.
وتطبع العقوبة ذاتها على من يبقى في الأماكن المذكورة رغم أمره بالخروج من له الحق في منعه أو من يبقى فيها خلسة أو بالاحتيال.
ولا تقام الدعوى إلا بناء على شكوى الطرف المتضرر، وتزاد العقوبة بمقدار لا  يجاوز النصف إذا حل الفعل باستعمال العنف ضد الأشياء أو الأشخاص أو كانت  المعتدي حاملاً سلاحاً ظاهراً).

ب ـ انتهاك الموظف العمومي لحرمة المساكن المادة 437 عقوبات تنص على أن  (يعاقب بالحبس وبغرامة لا تزيد على عشرين ديناراً كل موظف عمومي يدخل مسكن  أحد الناس بغير رضاه أو يبقى فيه دون مبرر وذلك اعتماداً على وظيفته فيما  عدا الأحوال المبنية في القانون أو دون مراعاة القواعد المقررة فيه).
ومن الاطلاع على نص المادة 436 سالفة الذكر فإن تطبيقها يستوجب توفر ركنين  أحدهما الدخول إلى بيت مسكون أو معد للسكن أو ملحقاته وثانيها أن يكون  الدخول بغير رضا من له الحق في منعه ولا شك أن من له الحق في الإذن والمنع  هو رب الأسرة ما لم يكن في ذلك إساءة لاستعمال الحق ويأتي ذلك إذا كان تغيب  حق رب الأسرة يترتب عليه إهدار الحقوق والمصالح المشروعة لأفراد الأسرة  والتي لا ينشأ عن استعمالها أي ضرر بالحقوق والمصالح المشروعة لرب الأسرة. 

الغرض من العقاب على جريمة
انتهاك حرمة المساكن: 
الغرض هنا كما ذهب إليه القضاء في ليبيا هو حماية المكان الذي يسكنه الشخص  ويمارس فيه حياته المنزلية بحيث يكون في منأى عن التطفل عليه والإخلال  بحريته المنزلية الخاصة وتشمل هذه الحماية كل من يقيم في المنزل وبالتالي  فإن الاعتداء عليه بانتهاك حرمته هو اعتداء على جميع المقيمين في المنزل. 

الحالات التي يجوز فيها دخول المنازل بلا إذن: 
القصد من الدخول هو المعيار الذي يعرف من خلالها ما إذا كان الدخول مشروعاً  أو غير مشروع وكذلك فإنه إذا كانت هذه الجريمة لا تتطلب قصداً خاصاً ويكفي  بصددها القصد العام وهو قصد دخول المنزل بغير رضا من له الحق في منعه. 
من الدخول، ما لم يكن الدخول في حالة من حالات ( الضرورة ) مثل الحريق  والاستعانة وطلب المساعدة من الداخل وما جرت عادة الناس على التسامح فيه  وهذه أمور يستخدمها القاضي بحسب ما يقدم لديه من الأدلة المطروحة.

المقصود بالمسكن
عبرت المادة 436 عقوبات السالفة عن هذا الأمر بالبيت المسكون فعلاً أو  المعد للسكن أما غير ذلك من الأماكن فلا ينطبق عليه هذا النص والمسكن  والمكان المعد للسكن هو المكان المسكون أو المعد لذلك بصرف النظر عن شكله  وموقعه طالما كان مخطط لذلك بل أن النص مد الأمر إلى ملحقات المنازل  والمساكن المعدة للسكن كالسقيفة مثلاً، وقد وردنا أحد أحكام القضاء في هذا  الشأن أن الحكم قد بين في وضوح مما أورده في أسباب من اعتبار سقيفة المنزل  والدخول إليها يعد دخولاً إلى المنزل واعتبر حديقة النزل من ملحقاته وهذا  يتفق مع ما هو متعارف عليه من أن السقيفة هو جزء من المنزل.
أما بصدد جريمة انتهاك المخطط العمومي لحرمة المساكن فإنها من الجرائم  الخطيرة التي يمكن أن تقع تحت ستار ظروف أخرى يدعيها الموظف العام وهو أمر  قد تحدث فيه الإساءة خاصة مع ثقافة الخوف التي تصاحب ارتكاب هذه الجرائم في  الغالب من الحالات لذلك فقد غلظ المشرع العقاب في مثل هذه الجريمة وجعل  العقوبة قد تصل إلى الحبس لمدة لا تزيد عن ثلاث سنوات والغرامة.
ولقد تطلب القانون لقيام هذه الجريمة أن ترتكب من قبل موظف كمأمور الضبط  القضائي مثلاً وأن يكون دخوله إلى المسكن أو البقاء فيه بغير رضا صاحبه وأن  يكون هذه الدخول قد اعتمد فيه الموظف على وظيفته وإساءة لاستعمالها.
ومهما يكن من أمر فإن جريمة انتهاك حرمة المساكن من الجرائم الخطيرة التي  كثيراً ما تؤدي إلى جرائم أخرى من خلال إما إصرار الداخل على الدخول  والمكوث بداخل المسكن أو قيام صاحب المسكن بمنع الداخل من الدخول.
وتعد جريمة انتهاك الموظف العام للمساكن من الجرائم الأكثر خطورة وجسارة  وذلك لوقوعها تحت ستار يظن أنه مشروع ولذلك كثيراً ما يغض الطرق من صاحب  المنزل عنها وهو مرض خطير وهو ما يتطلب ثقافة قانونية تبين أن حرمة المساكن  من الحقوق الأساسية.

حرمة المساكن في الوثائق الأساسية الليبية
لقد صرحت الوثائق الدولية على إيراد نص يتعلق بحرمة الإنسان، قد لا يكون هنا موضوع التعرض لها.
ونحاول من خلال سرد بعض النصوص الأساسية في ليبيا التعرض للحماية التي جعلتها للمساكن:-
أولاً:- نصت المادة الثانية عشرة من الإعلان الدستوري على أن ( للمنازل  حرمة، ولا يجوز دخولها أو تفتيشها إلا في الأحوال المبينة في القانون  وبالكيفية المنصوص عليها فيه.
ثانياً:- المادة التاسعة عشرة من قانون تعزيز الحرمة نصت على أن: 
" للمساكن حرمة فلا يجوز دخولها أو مراقبتها أو تفتيشها إلا إذا استغلت في  إخفاء جريمة أو إيواء مجرمين أو للضرر بالآخرين معنوياً أو ماديا أو إذا  استخدمت لأغراض منافية للآداب والتقاليد الاجتماعية بشكل ظاهر وفي غير  حالات التلبس والاستغاثة لا يجوز دخول البيوت إلا بإذن من جهة مختصة".
وأخيراً فلقد نصت المادة 34 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية على أنه:
( لا يجوز لرجال السلطة الدخول في أي محل مسكون إلا في الأحوال المبينة في  القانون أو في حالة طلب المساعدة من الداخل أو في حالة الحريق أو الفرق أو  ما شابه ذلك).
*

----------

